

Show HN: Report4Me – Automated network abuse reporting - patrikj
https://report4me.com/

======
aliquis
Do you know whether recurring attacks often come from the same attacking
machines, so that there would actually be a significant decrease in the number
or severity of the attacks ones the attackers are reported? What I'm wondering
is if the money and effort spent on reporting the issues will benefit the one
who's doing the work, or all network administrators everywhere? The latter
might mean that the problem suffers from a version of the tragedy of the
commons [1], where no one wants to do the work since the benefits are shared
by everyone.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons)

~~~
patrikj
What we see so far is that large amounts of repeat attack do stem from the
same ip:s, so shutting them down should lessen the overall amount of abusive
traffic on the net as well as repeat abuse against your server(s).

For now, the service is completely free so we hope that server admins all over
the world are willing to do large scale reporting of network abuse against
their servers and that it will mean a decrease in abusive traffic. In the long
run that would make it less viable to carry out these forms of attacks and
lessening spam would certainly be something that benefitted everyone.

As a thanks for helping out with the reporting we also try to provide these
server admins with some security tips which relate directly to their servers.

------
patrikj
We believe it is time to stand up to the hackers and spammers which is why we
try to encourage people to be good netizens and report the abusive network
traffic to their web servers.

Just CC your Logwatch reports to us and we will make sure the failed hacking
attempts get reported to the appropriate ISP.

------
ajan
Very cool service. I can never be bothered reporting those damn hacking
attempts and suspicious behaviour to ISP.

